
Ask HN: What are the top static websites? - strooper
I am looking for inspiration on user-friendly modern &quot;static&quot; website design. What can be more inspirational than most frequently visited static sites!?<p>Please list some of those top ranked or most frequently visited static websites.
======
hacknuwanda
Well, not exactly bleeding edge but Drudge Report is one of the highest
traffic sites. Matt Drudge hand edits the HTML. Then he hits save.

And that's about as static as it gets. Makes $20 million a year out of it last
I read.

